

Ask HN: Ideas for small web apps that are good for learning? - marketingadvice

Hi Everyone,<p>I&#x27;m in a dev bootcamp a the moment and obviously at the end they want us to take on a project to build in ~2 weeks to demonstrate what was learned.<p>I want to take the opportunity to take on a project that will A) be a good looking demonstration of what I learned and B) be a good learning opportunity (building something that I may work on the future).<p>Any thoughts or ideas? I did some searches but I cant find too much that would be doable within 2 weeks or so. I think a single page web app would be ideal.<p>For information I&#x27;m learning RoR at the moment
======
percept
The usual advice is to build something meaningful or useful for yourself.
(Track time, fitness, recipes, baseball, build a blogging tool, etc.)

Once you're comfortable with RoR you might branch out and build a Ruby gem or
two, as these are relatively self-contained and allow you to focus on the
language, testing principles, etc. (Some might suggest doing that first to
become more comfortable with the language itself, but I think staying within
the established bounds of the framework is a good way to get started.)

Gems, and an accompanying GitHub profile, are also good for the resume if you
intend to seek employment.

~~~
marketingadvice
Thanks for the help eh. Great thoughts. I would love to eventually dive into
gems but I think thats easily a later date thing as I am still getting the
foundation.

------
tylermac1
A single page site for people to quickly sell things. Craigslist, but faster.

Think sub 2 hour turnaround. Maybe simple sorting methods. Infinite scroll.

That's something that I could see being built in 2 weeks. Has the potential to
become more than just a project too.

~~~
marketingadvice
The first one sounds interesting. I think thats something I can probably do
since its pretty basic but I can make it look nice.

Cheers!

------
amrtnz
You could make a start page. Users can add calendar info, schedules, pictures
of family/friends, and anything else that they want to see when they open up
their browsers.

Of course this would also be useful for yourself if it's more of a personal
project.

~~~
marketingadvice
Interesting idea. I think personal projects are fine, as long as I can make it
look slick really.

Thanks for the help!

